# Bath fan



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I noticed they ate making decorative dome type lights that actually have exhaust fans built in. Any recommendations? Are they loud? So sick of the basic look of nutone, broan & Panasonic.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Like these?...

http://www.lampsplus.com/products/bathroom-exhaust-fans/type_decorative/

This is on Amazon:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I use the NuTone 744 recessed light fans. So far I'm happy with them.

I had a dome type it worked okay. You have to keep the inlet grill clean or it looks like crap.

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

That's the type I'm thinking about.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Tom M said:


> I noticed they ate making decorative dome type lights that actually have exhaust fans built in. Any recommendations? Are they loud? So sick of the basic look of nutone, broan & Panasonic.


I tried a Broan exhaust fan/decorative light once. Now, this was a few years ago and didn't look like the one shown, however, it was loud. Not sure what look you are after... It's an exhaust fan!! I always use Panasonic because they are the quietest and best built out of all of them (IMO), and, I like the look of their grill. I don't like surface mount lights, much prefer pot lights.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Tom M said:


> I noticed they ate making decorative dome type lights that actually have exhaust fans built in. Any recommendations? Are they loud? So sick of the basic look of nutone, broan & Panasonic.



http://www.panasonic.com/business/building-products/ventilation-systems/




:thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Many options here.

Panasonic is King with bath fans.

Save a little by using the Air King line.

I've installed these decorative ones and have not had a callback to date.:thumbsup:

The Panasonic ones and the Air King fans both have a few quirks that make the first time with them a learning experience. Panasonics have wierd brackets that you have to get JUST right, and Air Kings have a few problems as well like screws that are difficult to reach and a ceiling flange that is useless.

But I'll take those 2 over any Broan/Nutone any day.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I did one similar to what griz posted in my house and a customers house, both are quiet (cant hear it over the shower) and have held up so far.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If you really want quiet fart fans, use remote blower motors. Not only are they silent, but you almost have to upsell a timer because people keep leaving them turned on.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I have this one from Lowes:










It seemed louder at first than it does now. I'm not real happy with the performance. It does suck in a lot of dirt, so you have to keep it clean.

i like the way it looks a lot better than the typical fan.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrentD (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm finding a lot of new style bath fans and range hoods have 6" ducting that make them work better and are quieter. I have trouble finding 6" duct fans with a light.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't recall who makes them.... I often put in the can type light/fan.

You don't see the fan grill, as it sucks air around the lamp... it's not fully recessed... stands off an inch or so with its molded frame... some are 2 light (heat lamp and reg light) some are just one lamp.

People seem to like the heat lamp in getting out of the shower.

They aren't necessarily any quieter than broans standard fan.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> I use the NuTone 744 recessed light fans. So far I'm happy with them.
> 
> I had a dome type it worked okay. You have to keep the inlet grill clean or it looks like crap.
> 
> Tom





MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I can't recall who makes them.... I often put in the can type light/fan.
> 
> You don't see the fan grill, as it sucks air around the lamp... it's not fully recessed... stands off an inch or so with its molded frame... some are 2 light (heat lamp and reg light) some are just one lamp.
> 
> ...


The single recessed is the NuTone 744;

http://www.nutone.com/products/product/1ed82980-21e9-43d2-9b03-496b9ccf5680

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I like how few read. I said aside from the regular Panasonic.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Tom M said:


> I like how few read. I said aside from the regular Panasonic.



???? So excuse us..... by the way, where did you say that.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Tom M said:


> I noticed they ate making decorative dome type lights that actually have exhaust fans built in. *Any recommendations? Are they loud?* So sick of the basic look of nutone, broan & Panasonic.





Tom M said:


> *I like how few read*. I said aside from the regular Panasonic.


To be precise to your questions: Yes, No


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got a hunter (pretty sure).. It's about the same noise as others.

The coolest feature is the built in night light..

Similar to this link


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

slowsol said:


> I have this one from Lowes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we have the same one. Mine was not loud at all but sure sucked in a lot of !


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

What is wrong with the Broan or Nutones?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> What is wrong with the Broan or Nutones?


I have a Broan, it's quiet and works well...but everyone seems to install Panasonic.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I have a Broan, it's quiet and works well...but everyone seems to install Panasonic.


I know they are quieter, but most people don't want to spend $100 more for one when I give them the option. I just wondered if there is anything wrong with Broans or Nutones. Mine is a NuTone and it's worked fine for 15 years.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My interest was in the decor of a light fixture with the function of a fan. Until lately I only knew of the plain grill or dome light combo.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We put in a lot of the can fans by Broan. Pretty quiet and a decent cfm rating.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> We put in a lot of the can fans by Broan. Pretty quiet and a decent cfm rating.


Well, they all have a variety of cfm ratings from about 50 to 200. I like to go slightly bigger than the calculated square footage rating. My electrical supplier around here mainly sells NuTone and Panasonic, it would be hard to get anything else. Just wondered if there's any glitch with the NuTone's other than sound. Most people I talk to don't care about the sound. When you're taking a shower you can't hear it anyway. When you take a s**t and leave, the fan sound can be distracting. But I like to recommend a push button timer, that way you don't have to hear it for very long.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

KennMacMoragh said:


> What is wrong with the Broan or Nutones?


They make about 10 times as much noise as the Panasonics.

Edit: Measured in sones, according to each manufacturer.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> When you take a s**t and leave, the fan sound can be distracting. But I like to recommend a push button timer, that way you don't have to hear it for very long.


I don't think fans do much at all for odor. I do agree with the timer...keeps pulling humidity out after the shower is done


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Im not sure if it does or does not expel stink but it sure makes me feel better if forced to use a clients bathroom.

That being said the noisier the better...


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I always assumed it expelled stink, I'll have to test it out.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We always had matches in our bathrooms as a youngin...lol.


----------

